# Max all grown up



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

*This is Max @ 60 lbs... I don`t think he will get much bigger.*


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Me&Max said:


> *This is Max @ 60 lbs... I don`t think he will get much bigger.*


Darn good looking pup!! 60-65 pounds is what I'm looking for in my next pup, depending on the structure. He'd suit me just fine.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

*Thanks Saint Francis.... We weighed him at 63 chain weight last weekend. The vet says this is the perfect weight for him.*


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Handsome boy.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks aimee... he`s daddys boy *LOL*


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looker.


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks a million Aus staffy


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Very good looking boy! I love his ears! lol


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Adrian... his mom calls him floppy ears


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

Good looking dog. I had to do a double take. When I saw the post title I thought to myself that I had not posted this. LOL....


----------

